# i gotta ask



## dime (Oct 14, 2008)

what does everyone think about GG


----------



## Birdy (Oct 14, 2008)

Like some of his opinions, others are just fucking crazy. If I ever saw him on the streets while he was alive I would've ran the other way.


----------



## dirty_feet (Oct 15, 2008)

Love em' or hate em' - asshole or martyr - they were quite the human being if we know who it is by the first name. 

My first impression was a mix of complete disgust, awe, and jealousy all at the same time. What an incredible sack of shit. I agree with Birdy - I definitely would have run from the fucker. I met a guy that used to play with Anal Cunt and went to a lot of GG's shows and even he was freaked out. Dude (GG) had balls. Fucked up shit-heel balls.


----------



## skunkpit (Oct 15, 2008)

why he was a reincarnated version of jesus himself!

actually i like some of his messages, i understood all of them, but he was really outrageous in his beliefs, but so is the government and corporations, but they are so sociably acceptable, that starting wars to kill 100,000's of people for oil and religious plight it seems perfectly plausible in many civilians eyes.. i mean or else humans civilians wouldnt vote in ethic raping soul crushing murdering criminals right?


----------



## Ravie (Oct 15, 2008)

wow. Okay folks, I stole one of his CDs from a dude that put a hole in my wall. after listening to it, it was a mixture of nausia, irritation, and a huge waste of life to listen to it. It wasnt even worthy of being thrown in the street so i burnt it and broke it so i would never again have to hear it. but thats just my opinion


----------



## Speedy (Oct 15, 2008)

Call it bad taste, but I think GG Allin was one of the greatest punk musicians of all time. I mean come on, he smeared shit all over himself while jerking off on stage. Everone's also saying his music sucks and I wanna tell you there's a shit load of good punk bands that play alot worse than him. Punk isnt just musicianship, its the whole package, and he had that. Im proably way out numberd, but thats my opinion


----------



## dirty_feet (Oct 15, 2008)

Punx not dead but Reagan is!!!! WHOOOoo!!!! HAHh ha ah ha ha....


----------



## Benny (Oct 15, 2008)

I agree that he was a total jackass later in his life but look at his entire career. He worked with a lot of amazing musicians and never held a 9 to 5 job. I think he shouldn't have been let out of the pen for abusing women though.


----------



## Labea (Oct 17, 2008)

yeah the first time i heard of GG was on jerry springer, and i understood his beleifs to a certain degree but i dont agree that raping women makes them stronger. thats a huge load of bullshit. i never got too into his music, but i know his earlier stuff was way better then the later, he just got way fucked up with all the perverse sex and songs about molesting kids and such.

i used to get really pissed about people idolizing him. stupid scumfucs.


----------

